# E-tegrity Test



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I had a consultation with Michael Summers at The Bridge clinic in London Bridge. He advised that we have the E-tegrity test but he is the only person in the UK to offer this test. I found some information on this website http://www.etegritytest.com/, but I was hoping for some first hand experience/advice.

Have any of you ladies had this test? Do you know much about it and if it increases success rates?

X

/links


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

having had a really quick look, I reckon the e-tegrity looks at one thing, the presence of an integrin (sort of protein) at the right time in the cycle to help with the adhesion of the blastocyst.  I think it's a pretty good one to look at, maybe even the best one. My impression is that the new Spanish one looks at the gene whose expression causes it, along with other genes. 

But I am not a scientist and it's getting really complex to understand and follow all these different treatments let alone disentangle the sales pitches from the academic papers!! )  Maybe I should go and talk to the Bridge?


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

sorry my posts are a bit confusing, I am sort of replying to your post and mine here together 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294212.0


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Sazzasarah,

Thank you for your reply. Do you mind me asking which clinics you have already had treatment at?

I honestly think my brain is ready to explode. After two failed IVF attempts at Guys ACU, we have done an awful lot of research into private clinics - we dont have much ££££'s in the bank so I want our decision to be the right one (well, doesn't everyone!)  I thought we were sure about ARGC being 'the one', but after meeting Mr Summers at The Bridge I am wondering if this E-tegrity test could hold the answer. It makes me so angry that the clinics dont work together for the best outcome of the patient, but instead seem to be constantly competing and offering 'unique' tests.

Mr Summers advised we get all tests done and then make a decision about what clinic to get treatment at. But to me this seems silly.  If my Immune tests at ARGC show up problems and the E-tegrity test shows I lack this important protein we are back to step 1.  Neither clinic will acknowledge the others test, so it seems more sensible to decide on which clinic to go with first.

I just dont know what the right thing to do is. X


----------

